# the waiting part !!!



## tang72 (13 Jul 2005)

For many of you that are already in the army and people who are still in the process of getting enrolled. What is the longest you had to wait and did you have any problems? what was yours? what stopped the process and held you back a couple months?

Me? i am pissed off that i have to get another allergy test and a speicalist that states i do not need an epi-pen but the test is dated on Nov 19...so that is another 4-5 month wait on top of my 9 months  :rage:


----------



## fleeingjam (13 Jul 2005)

whats the record at 9 years? try doing a search with the word "wait" im sure you will find your awnser.


----------



## Gouki (13 Jul 2005)

1 year almost exactly.. enrolment is Aug 04 flying out the 5th hoooooray

what held me up longest ... the medical. Now, I have extrenuating circumstances with my knee but that notwithstanding, it took too long and went through way too many damned channels not to mention they lost the whole file for a few weeks .. total time lost.. probably 1.5 months


----------



## Lan (13 Jul 2005)

it will be 2 years for me on the 1st of August.  Finally merit listed on June 21st  .  What held me up was the fact I was out of the country for a year so my security clearance took longer than normal.


----------



## tang72 (13 Jul 2005)

whoa wait...this is making me nervous now. So, even if they accept me, i still have to wait until they give me a cal?? is there any chance they do not want me in just because they dont feel  like it or if they have enough soldiers they will just reject me again?


----------



## Korus (13 Jul 2005)

It took me 10 months to get in, when I started my app in late 2001.

*Patience is a virtue on the Army.*


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 Jul 2005)

its been rather quick down here, no major problems looking on my 7th month now

couldn't agree with ~RoKo~ anymore patience is key!

good luck


----------



## old medic (13 Jul 2005)

tang72 said:
			
		

> is there any chance they do not want me in just because they dont feel  like it ......



Don't be silly.  I suggest you review the various recruiting pages and web sites.


----------



## BDTyre (14 Jul 2005)

Took me one year and fifty weeks; held up by medical.


----------



## tang72 (14 Jul 2005)

50 weeks?...the waiting is killing me, i wanna be in the CF and the worst part is im not even sure if my doctor is going to approve :rage:
i try not to think about it but its hard


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Jul 2005)

Pte (R) B said:
			
		

> Took me one year and fifty weeks; held up by medical.





			
				tang72 said:
			
		

> 50 weeks?...the waiting is killing me, i wanna be in the CF and the worst part is im not even sure if my doctor is going to approve :rage:
> i try not to think about it but its hard



Read it again - 102 weeks.


----------



## Kunu (14 Jul 2005)

As of last week, 30 months, and still waiting.  Combination of a medical issue plus a few bureaucratic fumbles.


----------



## dk (14 Jul 2005)

Listening to the stories on the site, i think i've been lucky.

Application Date: May 4, 2005
First Contact: May 17, 2005
Aptitude completed : May 30, 2005
Med completed : June 3, 2005
Interview completed: June 14, 2005
PT Test completed: July 7, 2005

Now the ONLY thing keeping my file from being at the July 18th board is some sort of an agreement letter from a debt that I should have dealt with a long time ago.


----------



## NiTz (14 Jul 2005)

I applied on january 25th and I get sworn in july 28th and I'm off to st-jean on august 7th. I'm reg force and I didn't have any issue with my application so that went very fast. Be patient! And no, they won't have "enough" soldiers, except if your MOC is full for the rest of the fiscal year... 



Good luck! Don't worry you'll get your call, it's all a matter of time!


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jul 2005)

tang72 said:
			
		

> whoa wait...this is making me nervous now. So, even if they accept me, i still have to wait until they give me a cal?? is there any chance they do not want me in just because they dont feel   like it or if they have enough soldiers they will just reject me again?



Reject you again, what for spelling and unable to use the english language effectively? I don't think you make it by the psych testing. Look at your 'signature' about killing (what do you know), pic (FMJ's 'Born to Kill'), and again using the word 'kill' again, wanting to 'kill' (not that you mean it, but to say it in its context) to get sworn in is to me obsessive to say the least.

Maybe you should think twice before posting such things.


----------



## tang72 (14 Jul 2005)

what is wrong besides my typos and that i dont take every sec to carefully type out a paragraph. first of all my fav. movie and a quote i like has nothing to do with this post, so please post in the topic. and btw it is a coincidence that i have alot of the word 'kill' in my profile and believe me there is alot more people who want to join CF just to bag some terrorists.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jul 2005)

Tang,

Signatures and pics usually tell something about one's persona. Profiles are there to give other members a glimps of who you are, and give a base to allow opinions and advice on one's experience. Yours is empty. Need I say more on that matter.

So you are saying you (and the majority of others wanting to join) want to join the CF to 'bag' terrorists (otherwords kill- we bag deer don't we when we hunt)? Where did you here such bullshit? Life in Defence is not like your favourite movie pal, and there is more to a carreer in the CF than killing (thats the last thing any serious professional soldier even thinks of doing), and I find those who want to join, and are obsessed with this cause are the type who end up getting their friends killed, and kill indescriminatly. Considering you are the apparent SME (thats subject matter expert, but since you know it all you'd know that) on reasons why people join the CF where did you get this INCORRECT information. Just an assumption?

If your intentions are joining the the reason stated above, I certainly hope you don't waist your CFRC's time, as you'll never make it past the get go. They know how to weed the good from the bad, and the bad from the fantasiers/wannabees/freaks of nature, and the dangerous.

I don't care who you are, but with your few posts you have managed to create, maybe you should get some time on this site in before even attempting to tell   other people what to do.

Get a grip on reality, act your age, and have some manners on here, before you ruin things for yourself on here, if you have not already.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jul 2005)

Hey tang72 ,

You are a piece of work, you know that.

I do hope that you clear up   your medical challenge.   That way you can take that mouth and attitude of yours, where you will be able try it on people who can reach you, rather than just have to read you. 

Then see if you can really make it.

Here since you love quotes and movies I have provided this for you from Platoon;



> You talking about killing? Hmm? Y'all experts? Y'all know about killing? I'd like to hear about it.



Either shut the eff up and listen to our advice, or just plain go away.

dileas

tess


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Jul 2005)

tang72:

Son,

The English language is a "code" the rules to which we've all agreed upon to let us communicate our thoughts to each other.  When you don't follow the rules of the "code" (no matter how inconsequential those rules may seem), then you are not communicating properly with others.  When you are not communicating properly with others, you cannot be a member of a team.  The CF is a team.  Think about that.

Part of me celebrates your youthful exuberance and impatience.

However, a much larger part of me just wants to reach out and swat you.  STOP antagonizing people who are in a position to provide advice which will enable you to achieve your ultimate goal.  Are you aware that many on this board have accomplished things, mastered skills, and have experience which you do not yet even possess the requisite knowledge to dream of?  Save your childish rhetoric, showmanship, movie hero worship, and ridiculous one-up-manship for the playground - where you should be playing nice with the other children while awaiting maturity, and a possible call from the Recruiting Centre.

Do yourself a favour - switch to "receive" for a while.


----------



## tang72 (14 Jul 2005)

Killing is not the reason y i want to join the CF, that maybe the last reason y i want to join....u guys r takn this wayy too seriously. lol i dont care how the F i type and i realize many of u are not much help u just like to mouth off and complain and like to prove other people wrong.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jul 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Meltdown commences...

dileas

tess


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Jul 2005)

tang72 said:
			
		

> Killing is not the reason y i want to join the CF, that maybe the last reason y i want to join....u guys r takn this wayy too seriously. lol i dont care how the F i type and i realize many of u are not much help u just like to mouth off and complain and like to prove other people wrong.



I don't need to prove you wrong, or a fool - you're doing both quite well by yourself.

What is it you don't understand about SHUT UP AND LISTEN??


----------



## tang72 (14 Jul 2005)

maybe ur right, i didnt read the "code", i cant gurantee everyone here did either, so what? and btw what attitude? i was not trying to give a tad of an attitude. i noticed all ur comments are just trying to prove other people wrong and i just had to say something...i dont think i went overboard at all. So if i talked like this in the CF someone would reach me...ok so u are saying if u were there, u would physically reach me instead of read me in the middle of our minor arguement, maybe not even an arguement at all. Wow u r suitable for the CF...

ok so im a youth, youngn, son w/e I accept... so lets just all try to put him down, prove his ass wrong, show him some disrespect about his likes and pick out his littles mistakes and use it against him...


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jul 2005)

nah I would just hand you some peanuts....

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jul 2005)

tang72 said:
			
		

> Killing is not the reason y i want to join the CF, that maybe the last reason y i want to join....u guys r takn this wayy too seriously. lol i dont care how the F i type and i realize many of u are not much help u just like to mouth off and complain and like to prove other people wrong.



As much as most of my 29 yrs of service in both Canada and Australia has been fun, there is a serious side to it, and I take this site pretty much laid back, as I enjoy communicating with many on here,   but seriously when the topics of bitter reality of life in today's new style of warfare which involves terrorist attacks on our home land, and deployment of Allied forces to shitty parts of the world, one can't get more serious than that, can they.

I am not here to give anyone a hard time, but I will give anyone decent advice and a blast of shit when its deserved. YOU manage to meet that catagory of 'shitblasting', and are what appears to be a boy wanting into a mans's world, and one who enjoys the annonomous shield of the INet, but has the mental capacity of someone who lives in a wargame world.


----------



## tang72 (14 Jul 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> nah I would just hand you some peanuts....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



cause i would eat them right?


----------



## tang72 (14 Jul 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> what appears to be a boy wanting into a mans's world, and one who enjoys the annonomous shield of the INet, but has the mental capacity of someone who lives in a wargame world.



thats where ur wrong, i am not the type who ish talks behind a screen and definately do not play video games as much as you think. I am simply here to look for advice and communicate with others that are in the same process, maybe someone with the same problem as me solved it, and they can help me out a little. And tell me, doesnt every boy want to be in a mans world?


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Jul 2005)

tang72 said:
			
		

> maybe ur right, i didnt read the "code", i cant gurantee everyone here did either, so what? and btw what attitude? i was not trying to give a tad of an attitude. i noticed all ur comments are just trying to prove other people wrong and i just had to say something...i dont think i went overboard at all. So if i talked like this in the CF someone would reach me...ok so u are saying if u were there, u would physically reach me instead of read me in the middle of our minor arguement, maybe not even an arguement at all. Wow u r suitable for the CF...
> 
> ok so im a youth, youngn, son w/e I accept... so lets just all try to put him down, prove his ass wrong, show him some disrespect about his likes and pick out his littles mistakes and use it against him...



OK tang72:  I think we're half way there.  

You may not have been trying to give an attitude - but you did.  _Maybe_ as a result of not realizing what the rules (code) are in the military community.

If you would take the time to read my posts, I think you'd find that I don't spend my time trying to "prove other people wrong".  And yes, when I first joined the Army in 1977, someone like you would have been sorted out fairly quickly, fairly physically - and none of us are beyond those urges.

I'm glad you find me suitable for the CF - had you bothered to look at my profile, you would have discovered that the CF thought so too - for many years - probably more years than you've been alive.

Yes, you are a youth, and you're eager, and you're headstrong - good for you.  Now learn some discipline - ALL discipline is self imposed, the Army can only aid you in gaining this self-discipline.  If you cannot acquire it, after it tries it's damnedest to assist you, the Army will spit you out as "unsuitable for further service".  Think about that.

I, young sir, have NOT shown you disrespect, I have simply disagreed with you, and attempted to guide you. YOU, on the other hand, have shown me and every other member of this forum nothing BUT disrespect.

Take the next step tang72; impose a little discipline on yourself - you can start by staying away from the "Post" button  until you've re-read and edited your remarks, ensuring they are suitable (not to mention decipherable - there's a Spell Check button two to the right of your favourite "Post" button.)

I wish you well - I think if you can discipline yourself, you MAY have a brilliant career in the Army - you appear bright, energetic, and full of yourself - all good qualities in a soldier.

Should you FAIL to discipline yourself, I imagine you will draw the wrath of the Directing Staff and eventually find yourself rejected from this little community on the Internet - I don't imagine it will be the last rejection you experience if you don't get a grip.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jul 2005)

the troop is learning folks....

dileas

tess

Listen mate,   I would have had compassion for you.   But you are obviously here to stir the shite.

whoa a most serious post

and then you back talk anyone that just wants to nudge you the right way, some of your post here are a prime example.   So yep eat them electronic peanuts son.

_edit for correction of past tense.._


----------



## Gouki (14 Jul 2005)

Tang if you can't learn to shut your mouth here (which appears to be the case) I would be amused to see how you would do in basic.

For the love of god just stop! You're going down the path many many many people your age that posted here went down


----------



## Budgie (15 Jul 2005)

It's already been a year since I put in my first application. 

Anyway, I called the recruiter the other day to see if anything's come back on my medical file yet...she said I should hear something within the next 1 or 2 weeks.

*so excited*     ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Jul 2005)

A year! Mate, thats outragous!

Oh, those good ole days, eh....

Back in 1976, when I joined, I got my medical, I was tested, all on a Tuesday night, and sworn in on the Saturday folllowing, as I had to get permission from my parents. That Saturday, the Regina Rifles were shooting the C1 with the .22 sub cal, and I got my first rds away in the basement of the Regina Armouries, on Elphinstone Street.   They don't do things like that anymore, do they.

I had recieved a call on the phone by the RRR's recruitng officer, who got my number from the high school phone directory of Sheldon-Williams Collegiate, where I was in Gr 11. That call came the Saturday before. I was asked to come down the Tuesday night for an interview and to see what the RRR had to offer. I ended up joining. It was that fast! This was common as others I was tested with also were shooting the same day.

The old wknd Militia GMT commenced in Feb, ran til May, followed by summer trg in Dundurn, and so began an intersting path through the CF, expanding my interest in the military, and in some wierd way, even led to me coming here.

Those were the days.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## fleeingjam (16 Jul 2005)

medical on tuesday sworn in saturday   man i wish it was like that now. Its been two years since mine and im still on the coat hanger because of this stupid surgery. Apparently they say though they are trying to improve the recruiting process. 

- Oh yeah and Tang _ 7..(what ever) dude just bendover and tell someone to flick the off switch.
- Chheeers


----------



## Fry (16 Jul 2005)

A note for Tang72;


I shouldn't be one to judge, but I am going to. Wesley H. Allen, CD hit the nail on the head when he identified your "fetish with death", and your ability to post messages with dozens of errors... grammar wise. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not the one to pick apart posts for grammar errors either. You say that you're not going to take the time to go through your posts and pick out the errors? I very seldom check my posts for errors, I usually type them almost correctly... well at least others are able to read them. Just chill out a bit there, the other members here are only giving advice(as critical as some of it may seem). 

About the killing bit though, you gotta clear your head before you post. Doesn't really look good for you, wanting to join the CF, discussing killing in the majority of your posts, and doing that incorrectly.


Wesley H. Allan, CD said,


> Get a grip on reality, act your age, and have some manners on here, before you ruin things for yourself on here, if you have not already.



Tang72, just keep quiet and try to understand what some of these guys are telling you.



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> Tang if you can't learn to shut your mouth here (which appears to be the case) I would be amused to see how you would do in basic.
> 
> For the love of god just stop! You're going down the path many many many people your age that posted here went down



There's a hell of a lot more carpenters on this board than I thought :


----------



## muskrat89 (16 Jul 2005)

tang - you've been asked nicely both in private and public to ease up. You've been offered advice, which causes you to lash out and/or get defensive. You've been asked to re-read the conduct guidelines. I know you're eager, but now you are just being disruptive.

Since you won't STFU on you own, we will help. Check your PMs.

Thanks to all of the regular members who tried to offer guidance. I'll leave this thread open for the time being.



M MacFarlane

MOD EDIT: for those of you who are wondering, Tang 72's  post has been deservedly deleted.
                
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Fry (16 Jul 2005)

anywho, since this is being left open, I'll get back to the topic. 

I'm waiting very eagerly to be picked. Wish I could have a time given to me, but the way things are, I'll just have to wait. Waiting sucks, but what can ya do? It'll be worth it in the end I think. App has been sent to Borden over 3 weeks ago, so I'm hoping I'll get the call for BMQ this fall... Hopefully... that is if I make the july 18th selection board. But then again, kincanucks mentioned something about armoured being a realtime trade or something, so prehaps that increases my chances or something.


----------



## Slim (16 Jul 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Tang if you can't learn to shut your mouth here (which appears to be the case) I would be amused to see how you would do in basic.
> 
> For the love of god just stop! You're going down the path many many many people your age that posted here went down



Not to add insult to injury (even if self-administered) but could you please use full sentences and proper words.

I hope that this is as far as you have to progress on the warning system and can now learn the lesson it was administrered to teach you...

Hopefully the verbal will allow you to take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth for awhile. Time for learning, not speaking.

Thanks

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Second Chance (16 Jul 2005)

Afternoon, 

Going by what Fry said early, does anyone know how many Armoured soldiers CF are looking for this year? I wonder what the number is down to now.

Also what is the difference between real time and being merit listed? Don't you still have to be chosen? 
I too am picking Armoured as a choice.

I apologize if this seems wrong  :-\, but I wonder why the training for Armoured is for only 6 weeks. As say to my other picks, Signal Ops. and Contruction Eng.

Does the length of the training and the learning of that trade bode on your future career potential?  I know all trades in the CF are very important, and I would love to join Armour ;D. But like I said I was surprised training was less than 2 months to learn the trade of Armoured Soldier.

Again I appreciate any information you guys would share.


----------



## GrahamD (16 Jul 2005)

> Killing is not the reason y i want to join the CF, that maybe the last reason y i want to join....



It's disturbing that killing is even a reason why you'd want to join, last reason or not.   Maybe do some research about what a Canadian soldiers job is really like.   No one can say for sure what is going to happen on any given tour overseas, but it's probably not going to be like Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, or even Blackhawk Down.   We're not at war.   We may not go to war anytime soon, and theres a good chance you could go through your whole career without ever returning fire at a single enemy.

The fact that you're quoting the character Barnes from Platoon is troubling too.   His character is hell bent on making sure that he dies in combat, because killing has made him feel so lost that he knows he couldn't handle ever going home.   Thats why you see him marching around during incoming rocket and mortar fire, in the scene before he murders Elias, thats why he tells Charlie Sheen to kill him at the end.   He's meant as a symbol of how War and killing can destroy a man.   He's not meant to be a role model for young boys who dream of glory on the battlefield.
Maybe you noticed that Charlie Sheen's character Chris sat down with a grenade after the act, and was going to kill himself with it, but was interrupted by the soldiers arriving on the scene.   He was a volunteer, who wanted "infantry, combat, and Vietnam", he thought he wanted to kill people too.   Keep in mind the movie was created by someone who's actual experience was very similar to the main characters.
There's a lot being said in that movie thats worth paying attention to, but none of it is meant to glorify war or killing.

Anyway, I think maybe you're getting the point that people are going to come down on you if you start talking about killing, war movies, and just generally talking out of your ...

So I'll answer your original question to help give you some perspective about the recruiting process.
It's taken me over three years to get my offer.   I've had a lost file, allergy testing issues, a broken leg that put off my application for a year, transfer of CFRC's that was a huge hassle, poorly timed medical expiry's that required really lengthy waits for clearance from Borden, and other lesser snags such as requiring giving weeks long notice to my employer for repeat testing bookings.
It can take a really long time for some people, but if you really want to get in then it shouldn't really be a problem, you either know in your heart that you will do whatever it takes, jump through whatever hoops they ask you to, and wait for as long as you have to to get in, or you know that it's not that important to you, and one way or another the recruiting process will weed you out.

If it's really something you want, then I'd recommend just sitting back and doing a lot of reading while you're here, and putting your energy into doing whatever it takes to get into the CAF, and not into arguing with people who in a lot of cases have already been there.
I had a few PM's when I first started posting here that are probably similar to yours, and I took the advice that I received and put it to use.
It's something that you're going to have to do when you get into the military anyway, because arguing with or questioning, or talking back to your instructors when you get to BMQ will get you into a whole world of trouble.   I know that not because I've been there, but because I've paid attention to posts from people who have.
I'm sure everyone here would love to see your attitude change, and for you to get in and have a rewarding career as a valuable, contributing, team playing member of the CAF.   That's why people come in to read and post in the recruiting section, to give us all who are genuinely interested in doing what they do, a helping hand.

Try not to let it get to you that you feel under attack, just think about why it feels that way, and use this as a lesson about having a thick skin when you get to BMQ.
Good luck, on your application.   You can see it through if you want it bad enough.


----------



## Roy Harding (16 Jul 2005)

Second Chance said:
			
		

> Afternoon,
> 
> Going by what Fry said early, does anyone know how many Armoured soldiers CF are looking for this year? I wonder what the number is down to now.
> 
> ...



I can't answer your other questions - I have no background in recruiting, and I can't speak intelligently to the length of training for Armoured soldiers - my background is Infantry, Administration (mostly), and Logistics.  Why the Armoured Corps designed your course the way they did is a question best left to those Senior Armoured soldiers present here on the forum.

I can tell you, however, that you will NOT "learn the trade of Armoured Soldier" in less than 2 months.  As in ALL trades in the CF, you will continue to learn throughout your military career.  It doesn't matter how long you've got in, what rank you achieve, or what courses you've got under your belt - there'll ALWAYS be more to learn.

The length of your career courses has nothing whatsoever to do with the eventual success of your career - that is entirely dependent on yourself, and your leadership skills.  No matter the trade, or the various lengths of their various career courses, promotion is usually directly related to your leadership skills.  Leadership is the glue that holds the Army together.  You'll learn more about leadership as your career progresses.

Don't sweat it, and don't give into the temptation to compare one trade's "worthiness" to anothers.  It always degenerates into a circular argument, and that's a mugs' game.  Armies have been around for a few thousand years - we've pretty much got the basics down - if a trade was not necessary for the Army to function, it wouldn't exist.

Good luck on your course - and don't sweat the small stuff.  _Through the mud and the blood to the green fields beyond_!!


----------



## Second Chance (16 Jul 2005)

Thankyou for your good advice. I will definitely abide by it.

 It does get a little confusing comparing different trades as you said.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fry (16 Jul 2005)

not quite sure on the numbers, I think the last I heard was from kincauncks, and that was approx 290 positions available for armoured.


----------



## Second Chance (16 Jul 2005)

Well thats a good amount, 290.  

Taking my fitness test on August 4th, and thats the last thing I need to do. 

It would be nice to start BMQ this Fall.   

Thanks for the info.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Jul 2005)

> The fact that you're quoting the character Barnes from Platoon is troubling too



I quoted Barnes from platoon, to mock Tang's use of killing in his profile, and his avatar of a Vietnam flick.

But good analysis of the flick!

( I had to come to Tan's defence in one manner)

dileas

tess


----------



## Fry (17 Jul 2005)

second chance, 

your best bet is to call the nearest CFRC and ask them about the positions yourself... or PM kincanucks


----------



## GrahamD (17 Jul 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I quoted Barnes from platoon, to mock Tang's use of killing in his profile, and his avatar of a Vietnam flick.
> 
> But good analysis of the flick!
> 
> ...



Ah I thought the Barnes quote was something that HE had used, sorry for the mix up.


----------



## dk (19 Jul 2005)

dk said:
			
		

> Now the ONLY thing keeping my file from being at the July 18th board is some sort of an agreement letter from a debt that I should have dealt with a long time ago.



Well didn't make it to the 18th. Sept 5th is the next one. More waiting. On the better side all the debts and other problems are FINALLY taken care of. How long is Medical and Aircrew Medical valid for? And when are the Winter BMQ dates if anyone knows?

Thanks


----------

